# Wetter



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

Da ja heute der letzte der brütend heißen Tage sein soll haben wir beschlossen, heute abend mal den Grill anzuwerfen.

Wie siehts bei Euch aus? Was macht Ihr heute noch?


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da ja heute der letzte der brütend heißen Tage sein soll haben wir beschlossen, heute abend mal den Grill anzuwerfen.


hier ist nichts von brütend, Temperatur auf 15 Grad abgesackt. Vorhersage maximal 17-22 Grad  und bedeckt. (und so sieht es auch z.Z aus, gestern waren es um 30 Grad)


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*

Hier im größten Dorf der Welt sind es jetzt im Schatten bereits 16°, die gefühlte Temp. in der Sonne liegt bei weit über 20. Werde auch grillen aber mich selbst, in der Mittagspause.

Apropos Grillen - das > hier < ist mein Favorit!


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*

Also der Grill hatte Sonntag schon das Vergnügen, heute ist Rasenmähen dran, ich würde allerdings dankbar Hilfe annehmen *mitdemzaunpfahlwedel*


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Reducal schrieb:


> Apropos Grillen - das > hier < ist mein Favorit!



Der sieht aber noch schön neu aus und so sauber   Ich persönlich steh eher auf Lavastein-Grills, schmeckt original wie mit Holzkohle ist aber gesünder


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hier im größten Dorf der Welt sind es jetzt im Schatten bereits 16°, die gefühlte Temp. in der Sonne liegt bei weit über 20. Werde auch grillen aber mich selbst, in der Mittagspause.
> 
> Apropos Grillen - das > hier < ist mein Favorit!


Banause. 
Es geht nix über Weber.


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Also der Grill hatte Sonntag schon das Vergnügen, heute ist Rasenmähen dran, ich würde allerdings dankbar Hilfe annehmen *mitdemzaunpfahlwedel*


*heiko_guckt_versehentlich_in_eine_gaaaaaaanz_andere_Richtung*

War was?


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*

Kannst wieder zurückgucken...ist erledigt *schweißabwisch* .. und zum Thema Grill: Ich kenn keinen Mann, der nicht leidenschaftlich mit Holzkohle rumkokelt, erst ein Mordsfeuer entfacht, die Würstchen viel zu früh drauf schmeißt (in diesem Augenblick teilen sich die Charaktere - die einen wenden und wenden bis das Fleisch fast zu trocken sind und gucken dann stolz in die Runde unter dem Motto "Na, bin ich nicht ein begnadeter Griller" - die anderen verlassen nach der Auflage des Fleisches das Schlachtfeld und hoffen, dass die Gattin rechtzeitig bemerkt, wenn es anfängt zu rauchen, dass eine Seite schon eher schwarz ist und sie dann die andere Seite wenigstens rettet.) Aber allen Beiden ist gemein: Wenn alle mit Essen fertig sind, hat die Holzkohle endlich die richtige Temperatur!!! :thumb: 
Ja Jungs, ich hab euch auch lieb!


----------



## Der Jurist (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Wenn alle mit Essen fertig sind, hat die Holzkohle endlich die richtige Temperatur!!! :thumb:
> Ja Jungs, ich hab euch auch lieb!


Alle? Nein, ich noch nicht. Ich lege dann mein Stück erst auf. Ist gleich fertig, nur ganz kurz von jeder Seite.


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Alle? Nein, ich noch nicht.



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel :-D


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Heiko schrieb:


> Banause.
> Es geht nix über Weber.


Eine Thüringer Bratworscht gehört auf einen Thüringer Rost! Trotzdem, mit dem Weber-Grill habe ich auch schon geliebeugelt, vorallem der zusätzliche Anzündgrill ist echt eine Show.

Was das Wetter betrifft, so sind jetzt hier im Schatten 21.9°. In der prallen Sonne hällt man es bei über 30° kaum aus. Es steht aber zu befürchten, dass das Rheinische Tief auch hier bald eintrifft.


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Alle? Nein, ich noch nicht. Ich lege dann mein Stück erst auf. Ist gleich fertig, nur ganz kurz von jeder Seite.


Jo, Hörner abschlagen, Arsch abwischen und zweimal kurz übern Rost ziehen...


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Reducal schrieb:


> Eine Thüringer Bratworscht gehört auf einen Thüringer Rost!


*ARGL*
Und das im tiefsten Oberbayern


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Kannst wieder zurückgucken...ist erledigt *schweißabwisch* .. und zum Thema Grill: Ich kenn keinen Mann, der nicht leidenschaftlich mit Holzkohle rumkokelt, erst ein Mordsfeuer entfacht, die Würstchen viel zu früh drauf schmeißt (in diesem Augenblick teilen sich die Charaktere - die einen wenden und wenden bis das Fleisch fast zu trocken sind und gucken dann stolz in die Runde unter dem Motto "Na, bin ich nicht ein begnadeter Griller" - die anderen verlassen nach der Auflage des Fleisches das Schlachtfeld und hoffen, dass die Gattin rechtzeitig bemerkt, wenn es anfängt zu rauchen, dass eine Seite schon eher schwarz ist und sie dann die andere Seite wenigstens rettet.) Aber allen Beiden ist gemein: Wenn alle mit Essen fertig sind, hat die Holzkohle endlich die richtige Temperatur!!! :thumb:
> Ja Jungs, ich hab euch auch lieb!


Ja, Zeit hat heute keiner mehr...
Stimmt schon irgendwie. Allerdings sollte einmaliges Wenden locker reichen um das Grillgut schön saftig zu vollenden.


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Heiko schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte einmaliges Wenden locker reichen um das Grillgut schön saftig zu vollenden.



Den Beitrag muss ich unbedingt meinem Mann zeigen... obwohl, vielleicht wäre das doch ungeschickt, entweder grillt er dann beleidigt nicht mehr oder Schlimmeres......


----------



## drboe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> .. und zum Thema Grill: Ich kenn keinen Mann, der nicht leidenschaftlich mit Holzkohle rumkokelt, erst ein Mordsfeuer entfacht, ...


Ich grille schon lange elektrisch, weil mir der Umgang mit Holzkohle auf den Senkel geht, ich den Geruch a la Köhlerhütte nicht mag und sich so ein Grill bei Bedarf (Regen) auch im Haus benutzen läßt. Mit so etwas muss man hier immer rechnen. 
Wer unbedingt Holzkohle will, dem empfehle ich diese 2fach senkrecht aufzuschichten und das Grillgut dazwischen zu hängen. So etwas läßt sich Hobbythek-mäßig mit ein paar Mauersteinen und zwei Drahtgittern in wenigen Minuten aufschichten und ist wesentlich gesünder. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Avor (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*

Höchste Temperatur heute: 35.9° auf der Terasse im Schatten,  jetzt noch 33,8. im Südwesten. Badesaison ist bereits voll im Gange. Der Grill steht noch im Keller. Elektro - schäm, aber soviel Aufand wegen ein paar Würschtle?!  Schmecken trotzdem, wenn sie aus der richtigen Gegend kommen.  

Gruß Avor


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Avor schrieb:


> aber soviel Aufand wegen ein paar Würschtle?!  Schmecken trotzdem, wenn sie aus der richtigen Gegend kommen.



Mal abgesehen von den bekannten Nürnbergern oder Thüringer Bratwüschtel sind die Kulmbacher extrem lecker 
Aber so langsam trübt es sich hier auch ein .... schade!


----------



## A John (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*

*Biergarten*​


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den bekannten Nürnbergern oder Thüringer Bratwüschtel sind die Kulmbacher extrem lecker
> Aber so langsam trübt es sich hier auch ein .... schade!


*Das* Kulmbacher, bitte 
Und es gibt deutlich besseres Bier


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Avor schrieb:


> aber soviel Aufwand wegen ein paar Würschtle?


Da gehts ums Prinzip.
Da zählt "Aufwand" garnix.


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Heiko schrieb:


> *Das* Kulmbacher, bitte
> Und es gibt deutlich besseres Bier



ich sprach definitiv über kulmbacher Würste... und mit dem Bier ist das Geschmackssache, da gibts ja nun auch nicht nur eine Brauerei - aber ich will ich dir jetzt (ausnahmsweise und es fällt mir schon schwer) mal NICHT widersprechen :smiley:


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*

Also beim Bier halte ich es im tiefsten Oberbayern entweder mit Leikheim Pils (aus Franken)  oder dem seit über 30 Jahren gewohntem Radeberger. Eine weitere Empfehlung ist aber auch das Fürstenberg-Pils aus Donaueschingen, Hauptsache das "schwere Wasser" hat < 10° C. Anderweitigen Experimenten bin ich dabei aber eigentlich immer aufgeschlossen.



Heiko schrieb:


> Da zählt "Aufwand" garnix.


Meine Familie kam heute von einer Studienreise ins Playmobilland zurück. Was entdecke ich da in dem Sack voller Studienobjekte? Einen Weber-Griller!


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Reducal schrieb:


> Meine Familie kam heute von einer Studienreise ins Playmobilland zurück. Was entdecke ich da in dem Sack voller Studienobjekte? Einen Weber-Griller!


Die kennen sich halt aus


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*

Am lustigsten fand ich aber diese Kombination der s. g. neuen bayerischen AnzBesPol:


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Reducal schrieb:


> Am lustigsten fand ich aber diese Kombination der s. g. neuen bayerischen AnzBesPol:



oh... *erfreutmitdenwimpernklimper* welches Handicap hat er???


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> oh... *erfreutmitdenwimpernklimper* welches Handicap hat er???


Das Handicap ist der Beruf


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2007)

*AW: Wetter*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das Handicap ist der Beruf


----------

